# what do the Australians really think of the royals



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive often wondered what the Australians really think about the British royal family, are they more loyal than the British toward the monarchy?


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

In my experience very few Australians think or know much about the British royal family - except that they get an extra day off for the Queen's birthday etc. The majority really couldn't care less about them, but prefer this system of government to having a president.That's just my experience though, from the Australians I know.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes i agree with your views but i still cannot understand why so many people dont give a rats arse about them and still the media makes out the Ausies adore them.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I have no idea. The media generally LOVES royalty, though...


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

media just likes celebrities in general. I certainly feel no connection to the royal family. I'd be happy for us to leave the commonwealth; I just wouldn't want us to put in a half-baked system in place of what we have. I think that's how most Aussies feel. agreeing we should leave the commonwealth is easy, but agreeing on the language of how to do that isn't. everyone wants to put in language that will benefit them, and we have to be sure not to break the system in the process.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Im English and to be honest i have no interest in the royal family at all. What annoys me is the media here in Australia seem to kiss up to the English royal family especially the birth but they hate them in everything else especially the cricket right now l;ol


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't even like cricket and I hate the English in cricket right now 
but my conclusion is just that the media panders to the least common denominator. celebrities, sex scandals, and now the royal baby. there's no accounting for taste when it comes to those trashy shows.


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

i dont care so much about royal family but yes, we should vote for our own Republic. media will keep talking about the royals anyway but at least I prefer to have an Australian president, lol


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

digitalpoin8 said:


> thank you every one


why are you thanking everyone lol are you high jacking my thread.


----------

